# WTB: Bent Tank for 1941 CWC bicycle



## gameparts (Jan 28, 2015)

*WTB: Bent Tank/Gill Tank for 1937-1941 CWC, Hawthorne, Roadmaster, Speed King bicycle*

Need a Bent tank (AKA Gill tank) for 1938-1941 CWC Hawthorne, Roadmaster, Speed King, Western Flyer or similar.  To fit the bike shown in the picture.


----------



## gameparts (Feb 17, 2015)

bump. Still need a tank for this bike.  Thanks!


----------



## gameparts (Mar 3, 2015)

Adding some pictures of the tank I need:  for 1941 Bent tank Hawthorne/Roadmaster


----------



## shane1979 (Jan 6, 2023)

gameparts said:


> *WTB: Bent Tank/Gill Tank for 1937-1941 CWC, Hawthorne, Roadmaster, Speed King bicycle*
> 
> Need a Bent tank (AKA Gill tank) for 1938-1941 CWC Hawthorne, Roadmaster, Speed King, Western Flyer or similar.  To fit the bike shown in the picture.View attachment 193644



Have a hole bike minus front fender and headlight


----------



## shane1979 (Wednesday at 12:56 PM)

gameparts said:


> Adding some pictures of the tank I need:  for 1941 Bent tank Hawthorne/Roadmaster
> 
> View attachment 199781View attachment 199782View attachment 199783


----------



## shane1979 (Wednesday at 12:56 PM)

I think I have the tank would like to sell whole bike


----------

